# linux mint keyboard layout problems



## MrMuffin (Apr 29, 2022)

I a thinking of switching to Linux mint but I am having problems with my keyboard layout I have a Portuguese layout and while keys like ç and é work fine keys like @ and [] for which I need to press ctrl and alt don't work any help would be appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 29, 2022)

You can configure on installation, or add the Portuguese layout afterwards.


----------



## MrMuffin (Apr 29, 2022)

i have the Portuguese layout


----------



## Peter1986C (May 13, 2022)

There appear to be multiple Portuguese layouts. Have you considered altering between them?


----------



## MrMuffin (May 13, 2022)

Peter1986C said:


> There appear to be multiple Portuguese layouts. Have you considered altering between them?


I had already fixed it but forgotten about this thread on windows I usually press ctrl + alt while on linux I had to use right alt to do it


----------

